# Beim starten addPartListener() benutzen



## Nud3l (16. Sep 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe bei meine Eclipse Anwendung einen PartListener denn ich für alle meine  Editoren benutze. Nur weiß ich nicht wo ich ihn adden soll. Denn In startup und im activator, extends WorkbenchAdvisor bekomme ich einen null pointer.. von 


```
PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow().getActivePage().addPartListener(partListener);
```
 da es eben noch keinen ActivePage gibt..
Um das zu umgehen habe ich den listener in der Init von einen IWorkbenchWindowActionDelegate geaddet. Aber das ist totall unschön aber es läuft.... gibt es eine Möglichkeit das irgendwie anders zu lösen?


----------



## Gonzo17 (16. Sep 2009)

Bei startup funktionierts bei dir nicht?

Bei mir funktionierts wie folgt:
In der plugin.xml unter "Extensions" "org.eclipse.ui.startup" suchen und hinzufügen. Dann logischerweise ein neuer startup-Eintrag und eine entsprechende Klasse erstellen. Diese Klasse kann dann so aussehen:


```
public class EarlyStartup implements IStartup {

	public void earlyStartup() {

		Display.getDefault().asyncExec(new Runnable() {

			public void run() {
                                // und hier passiert was
				}
		});
	}
}
```

Hab grad bei mir geschaut, da hab ich keine Probleme nen Listener hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Nud3l (16. Sep 2009)

Oh danke es läuft  

hatte nur keinen neue runtime jetzt läuft es auch im activator und in der startup


----------

